# Penis Prolapse



## goldie (Sep 30, 2011)

I went to the vet yesterday since my tortoise had a slight prolapse. His thing had been sticking out a little for a day , thinking it was poop I tried to clean it and discovered it was attached. I freaked out and took him in to a reptile vet. Okay so here is the problem , the vet indicated he was a different tortoise then the breeder said he was.. strike one. Second he said he was to small to be two, he is the normal size, strike two, strike three he indicated diet should be mustard greens, kale , broccoli. I have a golden greek.. no broccoli and very minimal Kale and collards. So the last strike was 90 dollars I paid to have him push the penis in half way and not get the rest but tell me to soak him in cold water with sugar and take a Qtip and push it in. Not only am I worried but he said he would be fine. My tortoise is not fine because he is constantly straining to push it out. How long should I try to push it in before I call and scream at the top of my lungs to do something more?? First of all I would love to fine a damn quality reptile vet near my area. Is my tort in danger or can I wait it out. this is day three of prolapse.


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 30, 2011)

A sugar soak and sugar paste should help shrink the tissue enough to get it back in. Then, I'd find another vet!!


----------



## Candy (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you tell us where in California do you live so we can suggest a reputable vet?


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2011)

Id also use warm water.. 
keep it moist.. 
post some pictures..


----------



## goldie (Sep 30, 2011)

So I tried the sugar and got it in but again he keeps pushing just a little out. Do I push more until I cannot push anymore? I am afraid I will hurt him. He is two, what could cause this? I live in the San Jose, CA


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't push at all. Keep doing the sugar paste and keep him on paper towels until it heals.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2011)

I would avoid pushing it in, in fear of hurting or damaging him. Use sugar water and keep it moist so it does not dry out.


----------



## Candy (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been waiting for Danny to come and tell you what to do. I searched and found one that Danny had posted so here it is.....

Sugar is the best thing to use as it sucks fluid out of the penis, hopefully letting it retract. Let it sit until the sugar is all wet, than gently scrape off and add more sugar. You can do this for an hour, after that you should find a not to big plastic container. Smear the bottom with triple antibiotic ointment as well as his penis. Place him in the container. This will help prevent infection and keep his penis from drying out until you can get to a vet or his penis goes back in.


I also read another one this morning (but can't find it now) that says "Do not try to push it in yourself, let a experienced vet do it." Hope this helps. By the way, did you check to see if there's a vet near you on the vet search on here?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Goldie:

Are you saying that the vet thought your tortoise was a different specie than what you know it is, and that he says your tortoise isn't the correct size for his age? 

I'd get a different vet.

I've taken in quite a few prolapsed sulcatas. Most of them had to have their penises amputated.

But, there's usually a reason for the prolapse in the first place. If he keeps pushing it back out, he's probably straining to get out stones or hard poop. Did the vet even suggest an X-ray?

I had a young yellowfoot tortoise earlier this year with a prolapse. The vet tried and tried to push it back in. Finally, the tortoise passed a clump of actual rocks, with one really big rock holding up the process. Come to find out, the tortoise was female and it was her bowell or intestine or whatever that was being pushed out from the hard straining to get the rocks out. She passed rocks for about a week in every bowel movement.

So, keep him warm. You might even allow him to sit in warm water for long periods of time. The water and the warmth may help him to pass a blockage (if that's the trouble). It might even help to put him into the human bath tub with warm water. The walking around in the tub along with the warm water might help him pass whatever it is. And at the very least, the water will keep the penis from drying out.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is the California list! There are 2 in your area! 3 days is long, don't let it dry out. I would take him asap! Poor tortie! 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-California#axzz1ZJcf4PpR

I hope every thing work out for you both!


----------



## goldie (Oct 1, 2011)

*[split] temporary*

Update!! Thank you guys for all your help I cried and couldn't sleep last night. I had him soaking for majority of the day yesterday. This morning I got up at 5 and soaked him again and hand fed him cooked pumpkin and squash. He started to strain and something huge and white(rock) came out. His private is still out but I called the vet and Monday morning he will probably have it put back in and they will sew it shut. If it is damaged he will take it out. He is now eating a little on his own and I have stayed with him. I feel so bad since I let him roam my garden and probably picked up a rock. The vet never suggested x-ray and thought he was a sulcata. I am so happy for the vet list!! Normally I take them to my family pet vet but now know I have to make sure the vet is qualified and can provide my torts with really care! Lesson learned but not without a lot of tears!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Kelly:

If one stone came out, there might be more to come. Continue to let him sit in the water. Did you save the stone? If you post a picture of it we can tell you if its something he ate or if it hard urates.


----------

